# bottling mead and wine



## mrdillon5 (Jul 5, 2013)

I am going to bottle some of my prickly pear mead in mason jars. I am going to sterilize (boil in water) the jars and wait till they cool down, fill with mead and cap. Put filled jars back into boiling water. Say 10 minutes? Not sure of the time, any suggestions?


----------



## Julie (Jul 5, 2013)

Why are you not putting this in bottles?


----------



## mrdillon5 (Jul 5, 2013)

Julie said:


> Why are you not putting this in bottles?



I thought it would be different, kind of a hillbilly moonshine look


----------



## Rampage4all (Jul 5, 2013)

My concern would be if it had even a small amount of referment would pop your seal on the mason jar so make sure it's done before bottling.


----------



## mrdillon5 (Jul 5, 2013)

Rampage4all said:


> My concern would be if it had even a small amount of referment would pop your seal on the mason jar so make sure it's done before bottling.



It has been bulk aged for 10 months, fermentation should be done. I don't want to get it hot enough to alter the taste of mead , just hot enough to properly seal the jar.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 6, 2013)

I knew a friend who used strictly mason jars instead of bottles. He really made some great homemade wines !! I asked him one day - why the mason jar ? 
He replied - that was his tradition and people never thru them out - he always got them back. They are cheap and reusable - puts them in the dishwasher and there all sterilized. 
I like the idea - just never tried it yet


----------



## Abrnth3 (Jul 7, 2013)

I would definantly want to sorbate before bottling, Better safe then sorry......


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 7, 2013)

Abrnth3 said:


> I would definantly want to sorbate before bottling, Better safe then sorry......



The only time you need to add sorbate when you plan on backsweetening - if the yeast has already used up all the sugar in the wine to make alcohol or the alcohol is strong enough to kill off the yeast - why would you need to add sorbate ??


----------

